# Court today, karma bus is on the way for my STBX m



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

he looked old, overweight and beaten down-- it didn't go well for him financially... temporary alimony-- DENIED

Has to pay me child support and 20% of kids OOP medical.... not insignificant with M's ADD meds/psychiatrist and H's at Mass General with the AVM stuff. 

I get to trade my corolla, and I am buying a BMW.. THIS WEEK--- he is broke and I drive a brand new beamer... sorry that is freaking funny :rofl:

He will file taxes with me jointly and agree that what he claims is HIS problem, he has to fess up to what he made under the table in court

My only lose was visitation (sort of)

He will get every other Sunday, and Tuesday evenings, no overnights --- and his HO gets to be there unless the girls object. 



I had to let it go, its been 5 months... I wasn't going to win this battle long term

I am dissappointed he cannot spend one day every other week with his girls on his own.... but I cannot make him be a good parent you know? And honestly, unleashing two pre teen girls on you that already have a reason to hate you won't be pretty really.... that should poke a big fat whole in their la la land fantasy.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Congrats! Enjoy the new Beamer.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

827Aug said:


> Congrats! Enjoy the new Beamer.


Is it mean of me to be looking forward to dropping the girls at his dingy teeny dark apartment as they come flying out of the back seat of my brand spanking new beamer?? :rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to hear it went well for you.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Jellybeans... I hope this is similar to what our permanant orders will be. I am over the top about avoiding alimony


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

how's it going lisa? havent seen you on for a while


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Hope she didn't crash the new car


----------

